# health minister backs change to lower abortion age limit



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19854465

"
Health Secretary Jeremy Hunt has said he favours a change in law that would halve the limit on abortions from 24 weeks into a pregnancy to 12. "

given that peoplearen't really aware they're pregnant til they're about 6 weeks...i think this is an insane idea. i think abortion should be a last resort but i don't think it should be illegal either, or impossible..how can they test for things at 6,7 weeks? what if people are forced to rush into abortions they later regret? someone who's 12 weeks into a pregnancy hasn't spent 12 weeks knowing they were pregnant.

/links


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

I used to work on a gynae ward and we would have the women in for late abortions, usually following abnormal 20 week scans. I can assure you these women did not arrive at the decision to abort lightly. I was very aware how quickly these poor couples had to make the decision and get approval from 2 consultants, as the clock would be ticking. I found it extremely hard to nurse these women, basically through the delivery of their babies, and to help them decide whether they wanted to see the child, so I can't even begin to imagine what they were going through  . I am, and always will, remain open minded about abortions as I don't think anyone can judge until they are in a position where they discover the child developing inside them is severly unwell/disabled. I now live in Ireland where abortion is illegal. My GP is very supportive and has worked in London in the past and has referred me to Dublin to have the triple test and nuchal scan done privately as they don't normally do them. Abortion is illegal so why would you need to know  
Like you, I don't agree with this possible change in the law at all!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I agreeing in lowering the gestation as having worked on Level 3 nicu's we have babies every month survive at under 24 weeks.  But Like you say 12/40 is too low for screening to have taken place. A heart wrenching g decision for any woman to make whatever the stage


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

He's a man, and religious, I don't expect anything else.... 

I think it's dreadful, if you found out you had an extremely sick baby at quite a late stage you would need a few weeks to get your head round the shock, then more time to understand what it means for you, whether you could cope, what support you would get, could you manage financially etc etc.  Any shortening of the time would mean women would be rushed into making a decision instead of being able to take their time and get advice from all sides.  12 weeks is ridiculous anyway, like goldbunny says, lots of women don't realise they're pregnant at this stage, but I guess he's saying 12 weeks because at that time one can presume that the foetus is viable.


----------

